# oatmeal allergy



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

I started by giving my baby rice cereal about a week and a half ago. He was showing all the signs of solid food readiness. He did really good with rice and had no problems. Then a couple days ago I introduced oatmeal. I used the same brand all organic, natural that I purchased from a co-op. He got fussy, gassy, thick yellow mucus in the eyes and the nose. No one in our family has a cold so I assume this is an allergy. Would I be correct in thinking this? Also, where should I go with food from here? Do I reintroduce oatmeal later? Should I stop introducing grains and try something else? What would you reccomend? Does this sound like a glutin allergy?


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

My ds is also allergic to oatmeal. He also has problems with corn (but I knew he would as he had allergic symptoms when I ate corn right from the start). We have not had problems with any other foods. What we did after introducing solids was to prepare him a bowl of food and gave him a spoon. He was happy to imitate us eating, but got very little if any into his mouth. This satisfied his desire to eat when we were eating but delayed him getting any real solids until he was ready for finger foods. (about 8 or 9 months) when I started giving him rice puffs and steamed chunks of fruit. I felt better about this as I didn't want to risk any other food allergies. I also waited a full week between introducing new foods and watched him very carefully after anything new had been eaten. I also followed the latest recommeded age to introduce things (no wheat, soy, seeds until after a year, no berries, nuts, until at least 18 months etc-we don't do dairy so that wasn't a concern). I also laid off the grain after his reaction to oatmeal, instead I went with sweet potato, avacado, bananas, etc.
HTH
Laurie


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Your baby is not yet 6 mos? That is on the early side for introducing solids, acc to latest research.

Research is showing babies lack essential digestive enzymes to digest grains until later in the first yr. Rice is less allergenic than oats and wheat, but it still can be constipating anyway.

Cave babies (who have the same tummies as your baby), would not have been given coarsely ground grains. Their one or 3 teeth couldn't have handled them. More likely cave mommies gave the babies bit of cooked veggies from the stewpot at first. Or fresh ripe fruit. Grains later.

Stop the oats. Stick with the rice if you want, or go to fruits and veggies now.

If you wait until he is 8 or 9 mos (or longer) to introduce table foods, he will be able to self feed and regulate how much to take. Then you won't need much in the way of pureed foods, most likely (there are exceptions), and can just put small soft chunks on his highchair tray, or sit him on your lap and feed him bits from your plate.

There is no need for jarred, processed, expensive baby foods.


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

Thank you! Thank you! These posts have helped a lot! Thank you for sharing your wealth of knowledge with me. Much appreciated.

I would not have started Jayden on solid foods at 5.5 months except he wants to eat with us at dinner. He lunges forward to get our food, complains, drools profusly, ect. I listen to my child, not a calender or doctor.

So I gave him a spoon to see how he would do with it. He picked it up put it in his mouth and sucked on it. So, at dinner I started giving him organic rice cereal. I do not plan on buying baby foods. I am going to make my own. I bought the cereals because they are fortified with nutrients.

Tonight I'm going to make carrots for him for the week.I'll just cube them and put them on a tray at dinner. Then he can pick them up and eat them as he pleases.I am going to forget the grains for a few months.


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Actualy, you shouldn't give fresh carrots to a baby under 8 months! Beets, either. They can contain nitrates, which interfere with a baby's red blood cells' ability to carry oxygen. Scary! You might pick up the book Super Baby Food, which has lots of good info. FWIW, my babe has an oat allergy, too.


----------



## kakies (Aug 8, 2002)

I agree that home-made baby food is better than jarred... but on the other hand aren't the nitrates found in carrots and other root vegetables a problem? I read that it is safer to feed your baby jarred baby food if your baby is younger than 8 or 9mo.


----------



## kakies (Aug 8, 2002)

OOoops! I sort of said the same thing RachelGS said. We posted the same info at about the same time...(jinks)


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

thanks mamas! I have ordered super baby food! I have no baby nutrition books at my library. Can you believe that


----------

